# Stupid wayward stories



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone have stupid wayward stories? Ones where their own stupidity or hubris got them caught?

So my buddy is nearly done with his divorce with his STBXW. He caught her in an EA. I didn't know it until 9 months later, he was too embarrassed to share what had happened. But he handled it rather well. He insisted on no contact, and when she refused he implemented the 180. He filed and had her served. Even then she wouldn't break off contact and go transparent "because it was just him being paranoid."

Recently WW gets a new smart phone. She gives the old one to their 17 y/o son. She doesn't delete her email login :slap:

Yep, turns out it wasn't just an EA, it was a PA. And all of the evidence is right there in a hotmail account he didn't know about. With pictures. 

Now the kids want NOTHING to do with her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yikes... stupid woman. He's definitely better off without someone that stupid.


----------



## user_zero (Aug 30, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Anyone have stupid wayward stories? Ones where their own stupidity or hubris got them caught?
> 
> So my buddy is nearly done with his divorce with his STBXW. He caught her in an EA. I didn't know it until 9 months later, he was too embarrassed to share what had happened. But he handled it rather well. He insisted on no contact, and when she refused he implemented the 180. He filed and had her served. Even then she wouldn't break off contact and go transparent "because it was just him being paranoid."
> 
> ...


I feel terrible for her son. that's one of the worst ways to see what/who your mother really is. humans usually protect the honor of their parents at that age. you can see that specifically in the relationship boys with their moms. 
she just destroyed something beautiful. and for what .... for a glimpse of what she thought was love/happiness. you know the sad part is that's not gonna work either. and usually WS at this stage goes into more denial. after all who can cope with the fact that they destroyed their own family.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Silly question perhaps. but could it have been done on purpose?

A last twist of the knife?


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Mom told me a couple of years back a condom fell out of my Dad's pocket in the kitchen. I just rolled my eyes.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I think if it were to be a last twist of the knife the phone would have gone to the husband, not the son. I think she simply forgot which is easy to see because a lot of people do so much with their phones without thinking about it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That story of the cop's wife having sex with her father- in -law up in Utah, in her kid's room, while her husband was watching TV downstairs, was the stupidest I've seen in a while. The cop gave his dad a good pistol whipping when he walked on on them bumping uglies. Poor guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I already knew my husband had had an affair by the time this happened. He agreed to no-contact with her, sent the appropriate email regarding NC, and was supposedly sticking to that religiously. In other words, I was operating under the belief that we were in R.

So, my husband's company decides that they need to update the employees from their ancient basic company cell phones to new iPhones. H hates change, and doesn't give much thought to how technology actually works. But, he knows I monitor his personal cell. So, he (very cleverly ) has had his OW stop contacting him on his personal cell and start emailing him at work. He was at the time, making a big show of being transparent, so "just so you'll know you can trust I'm not texting her anymore" he gave me the passcode to his new work iPhone so I could "verify anytime". 

Dumbass didn't realize that all of his emails from work would automatically show up on the new iPhone.

:rofl:


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

I make my living in computer security. Around the time I suspected the A but couldn't find proof my wife used my personal computer to contact OM through her secret email while I was away at work.

Not only did this make me aware of her secret email it also meant my computer had been used to access that email, which eliminated one layer of security for the account. She was at work when she got a notice that her secret email accounts password had been reset.

The only down side was I couldn't wait to confront. Then again I had a complete account of the A from their emails. Believe it or not, she tried to pretend she didn't know what I was talking about when I said "I know about your affair"


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Anyone have stupid wayward stories? Ones where their own stupidity or hubris got them caught?
> 
> So my buddy is nearly done with his divorce with his STBXW. He caught her in an EA. I didn't know it until 9 months later, he was too embarrassed to share what had happened. But he handled it rather well. He insisted on no contact, and when she refused he implemented the 180. He filed and had her served. Even then she wouldn't break off contact and go transparent "because it was just him being paranoid."
> 
> ...




Love it":rofl:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

A woman I met about a year ago told me about her PA and how she was busted. She was printing the OM's email exchanges, and putting them in a hidden notebook. She left it on the kitchen counter one day, and...


larry.gray said:


> She gives the old one to their 17 y/o son. With pictures.


That is beyond F'd up. Poor kid.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> Silly question perhaps. but could it have been done on purpose?
> 
> A last twist of the knife?


I couldn't imagine giving it to the son for that purpose though. They have three older kids, then a gap and 2 younger kids. The son went and told the two older girls what he saw (didn't show them) and now all three of them totally blame their mom for everything now.

They may soften their stance a bit over time, but I doubt they will ever forgive mom. I also wonder if they'll poison the other two when they get older. My friend isn't trying to harm the relationship between her and the younger two, but the older kids just may as a way to get back at mom.


----------



## user_zero (Aug 30, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I couldn't imagine giving it to the son for that purpose though. They have three older kids, then a gap and 2 younger kids. The son went and told the two older girls what he saw (didn't show them) and now all three of them totally blame their mom for everything now.
> 
> They may soften their stance a bit over time, but I doubt they will ever forgive mom. I also wonder if they'll poison the other two when they get older. My friend isn't trying to harm the relationship between her and the younger two, but the older kids just may as a way to get back at mom.


you know larry.gray 

I believe getting back at their mom is never going to satisfy them. you know why. because the good image they had of their mom is lost forever. they can't get that back. they can't replace it with something which has the equal value. therefore they always feel the loss. it's sad. very sad. just imagine in midst of some stupid fight with other kids , some kid would call their mom , wh**re , bi**ch , ... or some other thing and they feel they can't respond back. how could they deny something they agree with. right there , you can see the look of defeat. 

i think they just have to let it go.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Anyone have stupid wayward stories? Ones where their own stupidity or hubris got them caught?
> 
> So my buddy is nearly done with his divorce with his STBXW. He caught her in an EA. I didn't know it until 9 months later, he was too embarrassed to share what had happened. But he handled it rather well. He insisted on no contact, and when she refused he implemented the 180. He filed and had her served. Even then she wouldn't break off contact and go transparent "because it was just him being paranoid."
> 
> ...


Bloody hell! 

What an idiot.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

There was a story going around in my little town this summer. 30 something year old married women with children was banging a younger guy she worked with. Went on for 2 or 3 years. Husband was clueless. Until the wife seen a message pop up on her husbands phone saying " I can't wait to screw you again" turns out it was her best friend. 

She told him about his wifes affair as soon as it started and told him everything she was doing through out the whole affair. So he started banging his wifes BFF for revenge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

There is a post from a WW on another forum. (The OM/OW forum on love shack). I think the title is D-day. Anyway, it is quite incredible seeing her reaction to her affair being discovered and exposed. She actually says she is scared of her husband because of how secretive he was in gathering evidence and exposing to everyone. (Even though she was lying the whole time she was in her affair!!) 

She says the married OM asked her to destroy evidence and lie to his wife. But she swears he wants to be with her, not his wife. The next day he tells her to stop calling her.

Even though it is a forum for OM/OW, there were a lot of rational voices telling her from the beginning that the OM was going to throw her under the bus.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a horrible story...
my buddy and I and a few others were at a bar, guys night

We see his wife on the dance floor with another dude, how they didnt tell each other where they were going is beyond me

She is kissing him, deep kissing him...my buddy doesnt want the others to see, we were close...he has me take a few pics with my cell (back in the day, his cell didnt have camera)

so we leave, go to another bar...he has me send the pics to his wife, from my phone, with "BUSTED" as the caption...she has my cell on hers so she will KNOW who its from

this is basically her response:
"please dont tell B****, I am drunk and stupid...I am going home"

I replied with one of the pics

her response
"please...I will do anything...and I mean ANYTHING...to or with you, if you promise to not tell"

another response
"ive always wanted to f*** you, please...I can meet you at your apartment in 15 minutes"

My buddy saw all of these...

they divorced soon after, he actually forgave her but she cheated again


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I don't know if this qualifies, but a relative simply started openly dating her badboy OM, complete with lots of FB pics of the happy couple out and about. Her doormat hubby moved out after a few months of this, and since she's a SAHM, he continued paying her bills for nearly a year. 

It ended b/c the OM beat her azz a few times, plus her kids were giving her flack about the PA. The doormat moved back home, and the facade marriage continues.




missthelove2013 said:


> I have a horrible story...
> my buddy and I and a few others were at a bar, guys night


Jeezus...jaw on the floor again from a TAM post.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My wife said she was at Walmart when my son and I were tracking her on the GPS my son installed in her car. The GPS showed her about 15 miles away. When I told my son this he said, "Dad, we have enough confront mom". I did. I told her, if you are Walmart, but something and prove that you are there, buy anything. She got mad. She said, "I don't have to take your accusations". I said, "it would be simple if you used the credit card and bought something, if you are at Walmart".


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My first real girl friend broke it off with me she gave me a load of guff about wanting to be friends but I realised she had been cheating on me when she appeared, within days, with a new boy friend.

Who was a millionaire property developer who would be able to provide a good life for her little girl of one year.

Turned out he was not a millionaire property developer he was a convicted fraudster who lived with his elderly mother in a condemned mid terrace house in the red light district in Leeds...


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> I have a horrible story...


Wow. You weren't kidding


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

azteca1986 said:


> Wow. You weren't kidding


Yeah I still remember the look on my buds face...he was very emberrassed when she made her indecent proposal...

After this happened, our friendship was over, he couldnt face me, was humiliated...i tried many times but he was always busy or didnt return calls...someone I was best friends with since 6th grade...and a cheating ***** wife in our late 30's and friendship over....

infidelity does SO MUCH damage, even the collateral damage is just horrible...

Ive had girlfiends cheat on me, here is a really f***** up story that directly happened to me:
Dating girl, were 18, she has 2 older sisters...
oldest sister starts doing a married cop, mom of these girls falls in love with cop, but she is hideous and cop aint interested

cop soon tires of oldest sister, starts banging middle sister, oldest sister beats up mid sister and moves out, relationship never healed

cop soon tires of mid sister and starts to pull away...mom decides to offer up youngest sister (my girlfriend)...so she starts pushing youngest sister to "hang out" with cop, he is depressed, his wife is mean, he needs friend, her sisters dissed him...utter ****

so my girlfriend unbeknownst to me bangs cop a few times and breaks it off because she loves me...mom decides to break us up so her daughter will be available for cop, so cop will keep coming around, and mom can be around him...it was sick...so mom tells me, i confront and girlfriend admits it, I dump her

I do some detective work and find out where cop lives, and I know when cop (on duty) picks up my ex and bangs her in a church parking lot

I told cops wife, AND called the department...told them there was someone having sex in one of your patrol cars behind this church...it was a small suburb, NOT a big city, so this **** was no joke to them

cops wife was beautiful, very nice, had a nice house, kids...she had no clue...

from what I found out later from ex (she tried to get back and told me)...cops wife got there and confronted right before the other patrol car got there...cops wife told the second car that her husband was f****** an underage girl in his patrol car (she was NOT underage) 

cops wife had her sister and her sisters husband with her as witnesses...kicked cop out and filed for divorce

cop didnt lose his job though...never did find out what happened other than heard later that this cop pulled this **** a LOT...he had 4 or 5 "surrogate" families...preyed on older messed up womean...jeesus what a nightmare...I got out easy, she was just a girlfriend...she WAS my frst love though


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I met a guy from New Mexico when I was in treatment a couple months ago. He was was a single dad and told the group why he was a single dad. 

Aparently his ex-wife brought a neighbor over while he was pulling a graveyard shift at work, and didn't even try to hide what she was doing from their four year old son. Apparently she left the bedroom door open and the kid saw the whole thing. 

When this guy got home the next morning the four year old told him about how mommy and a strange man had been "wrestling" in the bedroom with no clothes on. 

What a dumb broad.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

To be fair, I have cheated on girlfriends in the past, NEVER on my wife...not proud of it but here is one where I am the cheating ****e:

I was 25, year before I met wife...dating 27 yr old woman at work...dating 3 months and we had the "lets commit and NOT see other people" talk so there is NO excuse for what I did

OTHER girl at work is flirting with me BIG time...she isnt nearly as attractive as my girlfriend but STILL I admit it I liked the attention...

Girlfriend was out of office at xmas time for training so other girl swoops in, taking me to lunch, gets me to go to the mall so she can help me xmas shop for my girlfriend LOL...yeah right

There was a victorias secret in mall and OTHER offers to model a couple nighties I was eyeing for my girl...she had to model a few sizes up as she was a chuncky monkey ()...surprisingly store had no issue with us both in changing room and I ended up haviing sex with her until we were asked to leave

took her home and continued the sex...sex over, roll over and girlfriend is in bedroom doorway, claimed to have watched the entire thing (i never gave her a key, dont know HOW she got one)

girlfriend is held back from killing OTHER while OTHER gets dressed and leaves...OTHER never came back to work, quit...she was afraid of my girlfriend

girlfriend did NOT dump me, she even made excuses and tried to take the blame...I lost interest after that....I cheated because I was a weak pathetic idiot, NOT because of the reasons she offered up to excuse my behavior...but I lost respect for her...I know that sounds horrible, but had she gotten mad and made me work for forgiveness, we might have stayed together for a bit...I ended it as I realized I wasnt ready for monogamy...

she was evil stalker woman for a while...I had locks changed, they had to change building locks as she had those keys as well...I changed jobs and she tried to follow me, even listed me as a reference so I might forget she is stalking me and help her get the job...she vandalized other girlfriends/dates cars but never mine...

she did a LOT of scary ****, even started stalking the girl I dated before my wife, vandalized her car AND her parents home...

then she met some dude and stopped stalking


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I already knew my husband had had an affair by the time this happened. He agreed to no-contact with her, sent the appropriate email regarding NC, and was supposedly sticking to that religiously. In other words, I was operating under the belief that we were in R.
> 
> So, my husband's company decides that they need to update the employees from their ancient basic company cell phones to new iPhones. H hates change, and doesn't give much thought to how technology actually works. But, he knows I monitor his personal cell. So, he (very cleverly ) has had his OW stop contacting him on his personal cell and start emailing him at work. He was at the time, making a big show of being transparent, so "just so you'll know you can trust I'm not texting her anymore" he gave me the passcode to his new work iPhone so I could "verify anytime".
> 
> ...


Wow, that one is particularly stupid. Amazing.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Wow, that one is particularly stupid. Amazing.


He's actually extremely intelligent, but like many very bright people, he has a few blind spots.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmm I have so many I could start my own thread...


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

Two months ago a friend of my STBXW and mine took pictures of my STBXW's OM in a bar loving up on another woman. (cute younger blond) She took three pictures, one of them was them getting into his truck leaving the bar. Our friend sent pictures to my STBXW and told her where they were. After calling her OM my STBXW called our friend back to say it was a set up I had planed just to get her new man in trouble. She also accused our friend of being part of the set up and told her never to call her again. 

Our dumbfounded friend called me to let just how stupid my STBXW was. 

I thought a picture was worth a thousand words.


----------



## JadedHusband (Aug 17, 2013)

My first love swore she was a virgin (I wasn't concerned whether she was or not. What she did before was her business) However she held it against me all the time. Whenever I made her mad she would remind me I was her first and she trusted me. When we broke up I was very sad. When she started dating my friend I was crushed. Well her best friend approached me one day and we started dating. She told me that my ex had lied the whole time. I confronted her and she went crazy. I guess she thought banging my friend would really twist the knife and break it off in me. She was too dumb to think the tables could be turned. 

Learning the truth of someone can sure make a break up a lot easier. I'm so thankful her friend approached me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mine isn't stupid but a tale about what the true cost of infidelity is. Heartbreaking.

When I was a young girl there were two families in our neighborhood where the husband was having an affair with a neighbor wife. The wives were friends, as were the husbands. They vacationed together, spent Christmas as a collective family, their kids were best friends and it was as if they were all one. 

I don't know how but a few years later the (now) BW found out that her husband was having an affair with her neighbor friend and had been for 7 years. She had a complete and understandable breakdown. The BW was hospitalized for many days. Shortly after discharge, she committed suicide. About three weeks later, the BH shot and killed the cheating MM, the man who was screwing around with his wife and was his so called friend. The BH fled. After several months on the run and the police honing in on him, he took his own life with a single gunshot through his mouth. 

The only person still alive in all of this was the cheating so called "best friend" to the dead BW and the so called wife to the now dead BH. It made the local and state news. The cheating wife was literally shunned in our city (which was a pretty big one, San Diego) and even her own parents wanted nothing to do with their daughter. I never knew what happened to her after that, nor do I care. There were 5 children however between the couples. 3 children who now had lost both parents and 2 who lost their father and having to live with a mother who put them all through this.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

RBE, that was horrible. Years ago I introduced a young college grad in county X to my employer which needed a tech savvy person to service an scientific instrument manufacturer based in Atlanta. 

She did a great job and the client lured get away to become an employee. I left the company, but years later learned that the engineer from county X had an affair with a VP at the company. 

Husband of engineer convinced his wife to let him go on a trip to Atlanta. He bought gun, easy to do in the US, went to the motel where his wife and VP were doing the dirty, and shot them both dead.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh RBE, that's a terrible story. Those poor children.

Here's mine:

Is it stupid that my SIL, (who is having an affair with a married coworker), was with the OM on Saturday night and the reason she was found out is because we live 2 miles away and BIL asked my husband to drive by their house at midnight and 3am?

Is it stupid that after 10 years of marriage she should know that all 3 brothers are really close and tell each other EVERYTHING and will pretty much do anything for one another? Like drive by your house at midnight and 3am.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am just blown away by these stories.


----------

